# whats the best low profile full led lightbar??



## tojay22 (Oct 12, 2007)

i want to get a full size low profile led lightbar with take downs and ally lights but dont want to spend 2000. i really want whelens new lfl but they want an arm and a leg for it. any suggestions?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

tojay22;433229 said:


> i want to get a full size low profile led lightbar with take downs and ally lights but dont want to spend 2000. i really want whelens new lfl but they want an arm and a leg for it. any suggestions?


well for 200 hundred you are not going to get much. look on ebay and you can find something nice for 200.


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

Full size LED for cheap - used is your only option. $700-$900 will probably get you into something.


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Whelen Edge and Liberty are both great bars. Very expensive, though.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Check into: www.whackerusa.com

The Verve lightbar is about $650 includes arrowstick, controller, alley lights, takedowns, etc. and is pretty bright. My city car has the Inciters in the back window and they are very, very bright.


----------



## Doghouse2 (Oct 13, 2006)

My buddy is a dealer for those guys. They have some pretty good stuff. I have the traffic cleaners on my truck. Way brighter than Whelen linear.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Tojay, your signature shows WELL over $100,000 in equipment. Whats another $2000???? I have a 54" Whelen Liberty Full LED Lightbar with Takedowns and Alleys, and even more on the truck. I might be able to get you a better price on the bar. Let me know what size and configuration and I will see what I can do for you.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

The 911EP Galaxy is the lowest profile LED bar on the market today. I have a lightly used one available. If interested, PM me.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Actually tomars blade is the lowest profile bar now, it's under 2" vs galaxy at 2.25" but there pretty spendy. I like my millennium bar, which is the galaxy's predecessor, but I don't have any experience with tomars blade so I couldnt tell you anything about its preformance, but the galaxy bars are pretty good.


----------



## mkozlu77 (Dec 6, 2007)

*The best LED lightbars*

www.PublicSafetyLighting.com


----------



## midwestsnowguy (Sep 30, 2007)

*Best low profile led lightbar*

Lookat www.soundoffsignal.com. I have installed these on wrecker trucks and customers are very PLEASED. If interested, it is Christmas time and I will make you a deal.
Call 231 737-1050.


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

Although I am a fan of Sound Off's ETL 5000 it is not very low profile as compared to many of the other LED bars available..


----------



## xeonpro (Jan 9, 2005)

I also have a 54" Whelen LFL LED, Fully loaded w/ alleys and t/ds used as rear work lights $1624 shipped


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Nice truck and liberty. It looks a little sloped backwards though???


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

*lightbar*

sho-me led lo pro mini light bars are really good i have one on my tractor works wicked good


----------



## xeonpro (Jan 9, 2005)

ultimate plow;476117 said:


> Nice truck and liberty. It looks a little sloped backwards though???


It is slightly sloped...but no where near how it appears in that picture. 
iirc, whelen sells a kit to fix that. but you dont ever notice it, especially with the plow on the front....


----------

